# Omax Waterjet startup



## Karl_T (May 8, 2022)

My son recently bought a used Omax 55100 waterjet at auction.

I had another thread about getting him a 240 to 480 transformer but thought I'd better start a thread with a better description. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/settle-a-bet-on-transformer.99660/

Went to my son's place to check out the transformer. we got it running a 440 volt 3 phase motor, all looks great here. He's all set to permanently wire it in to the waterjet.

Spent most of the time looking over the machine and especially the control.

The control is a PC based stepper controller. it has a proprietary USB control box. This device then feeds  proprietary driver cards that converts steps to DC servo drive. The servos are tiny by CNC standards. the control just has a few outputs from the USB control box.  Looks like this box also has just a few inputs - servo fault being the most important one. the whole thing looks a lot like a Mach 3 stepper control.

Did a bit of power wire tracing. It looks like the PC, servos, etc.  all take 120 VAC power from a 480 to 120 transformer. It sure looks to me like the kid can buy a PC, install the software. then remove these two wires and connect to a wall outlet. I think he will be able to jog the machine around at this point. Does anyone know for sure??? 

OK, his job for the week is install all power wiring, get a PC and install software.

My job is read all the manuals and try to learn all I can about starting up a water jet. 

By chance, if anyone out there is expert on this machine, I'd sure like to hear from you. Neither of us have done more than just watch one run.


----------



## markba633csi (May 9, 2022)

You might want to use a 120v to 120v isolation transformer to prevent a "hot chassis" situation


----------



## Karl_T (May 10, 2022)

OK, I cast a wide net looking for possible help. A fella that goes by Neil76 answered on CNCzone. He must work for an affiliate of Omax over in Great Britain. He is VERY knowledgeable on waterjets. 

If someone in the future wants to follow this project:





						Omax Waterjet startup
					

My son recently bought a used Omax 55100 waterjet at auction. I had a thread about getting him a 240 to 480 transformer with some background info. http



					www.cnczone.com


----------



## Karl_T (May 22, 2022)

Its breathing!!!

Just need to add water and garnet.


----------



## Karl_T (Jun 2, 2022)

Part 1


----------



## Karl_T (Jun 3, 2022)

BTW. we can do some slightly larger parts. the table is six foot by twelve foot. max thickness is four inch. Can make gaskets or cut HSS and carbide, or glass and stone.


----------



## Boswell (Jun 3, 2022)

That is a great tool to have. The cut edges look awesome. How fast does it cut?


----------



## ConValSam (Jun 3, 2022)

This is super cool!

More pictures of the rig would be greatly appreciated


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 3, 2022)

Looks like that could be a real money maker if one was so inclined. Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 3, 2022)

I want one of those!
-M


----------



## Karl_T (Jun 3, 2022)

here's a video on facebook of the part being cut:





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com
				




Its kind of different. you do not program a feedrate, give it material and thickness, tell it how nice an edge and if you want to tilt the kerf*. The machine programs the speed from there. of course, with experience, we can fake in one of these parameters to speed it up.  the above part ran around 25ipm.  Also, just give the machine a .dxf, it does routes. AND has a nesting module to fit multiple parts on one sheet.

*kerf on a waterjet is larger at the top of the cut. the cutter comp not only is like G41/G42 for part offset but it angles the cut inside or outside to make the cut square on the "good" side of the cut.


----------



## herscheltaylor (Aug 10, 2022)

I'm impressed :0


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 14, 2022)

Update, got a big job cutting parts out of one inch 304 stainless. First op on waterjet.


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 14, 2022)

That is amazing cut quality.


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 14, 2022)

Part 1 good after CNC machining, start of production run. An assembly of these becomes a welding clamp for stainless pipe welding medical grade work


----------

